# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Look who s in PTown!!!

## MIke R

At Nor'East Beer Garden with JoshA and Hellie!!'

----------


## amyb

hi there!

----------


## MIke R

They are on their way to what I hope wil be a fantastic French dinner at PB Bistro in Wellfleet and then to Wellfleet  Beschcomber for lunch tomorrow.....,

they are staying in Wellfleet and on to Nantucket Sunday night

----------


## KevinS

Nice to see Josh and Hellie. Hope they enjoyed NEBG.

----------


## davesmom

Was Wellfleet the place with the pistachio croissants??  Maybe that would be a good stop!!  Enjoy your trip! DM

----------


## MIke R

> Was Wellfleet the place with the pistachio croissants??  Maybe that would be a good stop!!  Enjoy your trip! DM



yes and they are going there this  morning for them

----------


## JoshA

We had a great time chatting with Mike at the NEBG. We also had a memorable meal last night at the PB Boulangerie and Bistro. Let me tell you about it.

We got there a bit before 8 pm and a pleasant and knowledgeable waiter took our order. I spotted some Provincetown sourced yellowfin tuna on the menu with an optional piece of seared foie gras which I ordered. Although prepared differently, this reminded me of the great dish, tuna masquerading as filet mignon, at The Inn at Little Washington and I mentioned the similarity to the waiter.  Hellie ordered duck in a mango salsa with foie gras. She has made both these dishes in the style of TIALW and, with the addition of two glasses of pinot noir and pinot gris, we prepared for a great meal. 

Hellie started with Wellfleet Oysters which she said were delicious. I am allergic to bivalves so I had some excellent olive bread instead. The place was upscale, the kitchen was open and busy, the waitstaff was running to and fro, and it looked like a great start to the meal. We waited for our main courses to arrive.

And we waited. The chef was visible in the kitchen shucking oysters, other sous chefs were busy, dishes were zooming past our table but not stopping. I was content to be sipping wine and talking to Hellie ... for the first hour at least. At about 9:30, I asked our waiter if there was a problem and he said it should only be a few more minutes. After a while he came back and apologized for the delay and presented us with a plate of baked oysters while we waited. I placed the plate aside and told him I can't eat them. He returned instead with two more glasses of wine and profuse apologies. At about 10 pm, our mains arrived. They were excellent. I want to say they were worth waiting for but it is a bit like "Other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how did you enjoy the play?" as far as experience goes.

However, I must say that the chef and waitstaff were falling over themselves with more complimentary goodies as the meal was ending. A plate of three ladles of gelato appeared, some vanilla and marshmallow meringue/panna cotta, a bowl of cherries. We refused the offers of coffee. As our waiter escorted us to the door and held it open, the French chef and hostess appeared with two large loaves of bread for us to take home. The chef apologized saying he burnt the first piece of tuna and restarted the meal so it would be perfect. We left happy and smiling and with a story to tell. 

It was a memorable meal.

Maybe we'll go there for breakfast.

----------


## MIke R

Oh boy....well the food is outstanding there, as you noted, but too bad they fumbled the ball on the timing.....

hooe you can get a pistachio croissant today and enjoy the. Beachcomber ...they say these clouds will move away and it will be a sunny afternoon

----------


## amyb

I think your problem was well handled and that you successfully pulled off another great dining experience. The problem was explained, dealt with ,and you went home smiling with goodie bags

----------


## davesmom

Go for the croissants and have one for me!!

----------


## cec1

Isn't it great to have Forum folks getting together all over the place!  Josh & Hellie . . . have fun!  (And maybe see Kimberly on Nantucket!)

----------


## MIke R

This is the start of what looks like a bunch of forum folk coming to visit me and enjoy P Town this summer ......very cool

----------


## cec1

Agreed, Mike . . . and fun, as well, for those of us who only get to read about it & see the pictures!

----------


## MIke R

Funny how I can't get any forum folk to visit me in winter though  :Devil Laughing:

----------


## amyb

Mike, you are one great guide and host. Now, be nice...as in works and plays well with others.

Hugs to all

----------


## JoshA

We went to PB Boulangerie for breakfast on Saturday. Good croissants and coffee but they did not have pistachio. We got to the Beachcomber for lunch as well. They have a great spot grandfathered into the national seashore. Your parking fee can be applied at the restaurant. It's a license to print money. Big crowds.

We had a great and one-of-a-kind meal at Ceraldi's in Wellfleet on Saturday night. The chef picks herbs and flowers from his garden outside just before and during the meal. It's a prix fixe set of dishes with wine pairings. He created the meal from Wellfleet bay, his garden, and a few suppliers he knows. It included things like milkweed which grows around the mudflats. A unique experience.

We're on Nantucket at the moment and will probably hook up with Kimberley today.

----------


## elgreaux

Yup, the French bakery that has incredible white chocolate bread among other goodies.... we went there last summer and it was great...

----------


## george

> Funny how I can't get any forum folk to visit me in winter though



I don't count?? :p

----------


## MIke R

Of course you count George...you re aboiut it!

----------


## MIke R

> Yup, the French bakery that has incredible white chocolate bread among other goodies.... we went there last summer and it was great...



We re addicted to their white chocolate bread!!!

----------


## andynap

Keep your snow-  :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

> Now, be nice...as in works and plays well with others.



I'm not wired that way but I m working on it!!

----------


## MIke R

> We went to PB Boulangerie for breakfast on Saturday. Good croissants and coffee but they did not have pistachio. We got to the Beachcomber for lunch as well. They have a great spot grandfathered into the national seashore. Your parking fee can be applied at the restaurant. It's a license to print money. Big crowds.
> 
> We had a great and one-of-a-kind meal at Ceraldi's in Wellfleet on Saturday night. The chef picks herbs and flowers from his garden outside just before and during the meal. It's a prix fixe set of dishes with wine pairings. He created the meal from Wellfleet bay, his garden, and a few suppliers he knows. It included things like milkweed which grows around the mudflats. A unique experience.
> 
> We're on Nantucket at the moment and will probably hook up with Kimberley today.




Wow..I  might  have to give Ceraldis a second chance.....too bad about the pistachio croissants ...

----------


## JoshA

We met up with Kimberley today at her place of business. Your rock, Kimberley!

I was impressed with her facilities. She made us drinks and her chef served us awesome appetizers of gourmet quality while we chatted. Kimberley would certainly be the one to do your parties while on Nantucket. Another instance of how SBHonline connections have enriched our New England travel.

----------


## elgreaux

> We met up with Kimberley today at her place of business. Your rock, Kimberley!
> 
> I was impressed with her facilities. She made us drinks and her chef served us awesome appetizers of gourmet quality while we chatted. Kimberley would certainly be the one to do your parties while on Nantucket. Another instance of how SBHonline connections have enriched our New England travel.



We had exactly the same experience last year and loved all of Kimberly's yummy items... truffle mac and cheese on a stick for example... and great seeing SBHonline folks in their native habitats...

----------


## Reed

> We met up with Kimberley today at her place of business. Your rock, Kimberley!
> 
> I was impressed with her facilities. She made us drinks and her chef served us awesome appetizers of gourmet quality while we chatted. Kimberley would certainly be the one to do your parties while on Nantucket. Another instance of how SBHonline connections have enriched our New England travel.



Thanks for the kind words.  It was lovely seeing you on my other favorite island.  FYI the tenderloin burger with bleu and red onion compote and the crispy pork belly thing made it onto our apps menu.  Thanks for being our guinea pigs:) kr

----------


## MIke R

Kimberly...have a great season....buckle up....here we go....it starts this weekend.....

I really need to get out there and check out your operation

----------


## amyb

wishing you wonderful tourist/business summers.

----------


## Reed

> Kimberly...have a great season....buckle up....here we go....it starts this weekend.....
> 
> I really need to get out there and check out your operation



Mike,

You are welcome anytime.  Have a crash pad above the kitchen but you would be put to work:).  The 4th is looking insane!  Now all we need is some weather that resembles something that looks like summer……….KR

----------


## Reed

> wishing you wonderful tourist/business summers.



It's time to make the donuts Amy!  I have the SBH incentive. KR

----------


## MIke R

> Mike,
> 
> You are welcome anytime.  Have a crash pad above the kitchen but you would be put to work:).  The 4th is looking insane!  Now all we need is some weather that resembles something that looks like summer.KR




Maybe when the insanity ends in September ........I retire ( again ) from teaching next year and that will mean more Cape time in the fall to do fun things like head out to visit you guys

----------


## BND

Wishing I could send our heat to you guys "up there."  Whew!

----------

